# My Service Truck



## SharpPlumbing (Feb 1, 2016)

This is My Plumbing Truck. My older but new to me 1998 International 4700 Retired Mac Tools Truck. I got a good price on it, and it does everything I need it to do. When I first got it I remembering saying how much room it has. Now I'm like damn I need more room. It is a beast, and I have to be careful of where I go sometimes. I have a 2006 GMC 4x4 that I use to get around and do site inspections, and quick calls with though. I've basically set it up as a rolling hardware store/plumbing truck. I hate going to a job and not having what I need to do the job. It's also nice because the thing is a rolling Bill Board , it's paid for it self just in advertising value. I'll post some interior pics when I get sometime


----------



## SharpPlumbing (Feb 1, 2016)

*Interior Pics*

Here are some pics of the interior at various angles. It's pretty messy right now. For some reason the pictures are sideways, I'm not sure how to turn them upright??? Guess you'll just have to tilt your head :no:


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Nice setup. I would prepare yourself for costly repairs, there is a reason big companies get rid of these old truck. I learned the hard way after spending $20,000 over a 3 year period with my mechanic.


----------



## SharpPlumbing (Feb 1, 2016)

I gave $5500 for the truck. Between vinyl lettering and I had mechanical issues fixed that I knew about. I've got about 10K total in the truck right now. I bought it hoping it will get me by for around 5 years. Luckily I only put at most 5K miles a year it. 90% of my calls are within a mile, and the furthest I travel is 20 miles. Then I plan to retire it to doing underground/rough in work.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Is it the 7.3 engine?


----------



## SharpPlumbing (Feb 1, 2016)

Yep it's the 7.3, It's getting a little long in the tooth, but it still starts good, and has decent power. I just don't push it real hard, and keep with the maintenance best I can.


----------



## doglover44 (Feb 18, 2016)

nice truck


----------



## sullivanplumb (Mar 29, 2014)

plumberkc said:


> Nice setup. I would prepare yourself for costly repairs, there is a reason big companies get rid of these old truck. I learned the hard way after spending $20,000 over a 3 year period with my mechanic.


What type of truck, and engine? What all when wrong to cost 20k?

Nice truck BTW.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

sullivanplumb said:


> What type of truck, and engine? What all when wrong to cost 20k?
> 
> 
> 
> Nice truck BTW.



1995 GMC Box truck 350 gas

It was one thing after the other. Valve gaskets, oil pan gasket, then new engine, burst power steering line, alternator, brakes, and DOT compliance issues. There are several other little things that I'm forgetting but I know the amount is correct. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SharpPlumbing (Feb 1, 2016)

plumberkc said:


> 1995 GMC Box truck 350 gas
> 
> It was one thing after the other. Valve gaskets, oil pan gasket, then new engine, burst power steering line, alternator, brakes, and DOT compliance issues. There are several other little things that I'm forgetting but I know the amount is correct.
> 
> ...


I worked for a guy a few years back that had a chevy box truck. He had the same problems. He finally got rid of it because it was costing more than it was worth. Must of been something with that era of GM trucks.


----------



## PlumbTemple (May 23, 2016)

That is an awesome rig you got there.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

ChrisConnor said:


> Is it the 7.3 engine?


hate to say it but you will spend bookoos money repairing that engine,diesels are so expensive to work on,everything on a diesel is $1000.00 bucks or more,don't care what it is


----------

